# Any rock climbers out there?



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

I'm moving to Dubai in the next couple of months and I'm a keen rock climber. I understand there is a climbing wall or two there but I was wondering if there are any outdoor crags to climb or is is just sand dunes to stroll up? 

I'd like to meet any fellow climbers out there for regular climbing if anyone is interested.

Cheers,

Will.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Co-workers spouse is an active climber. They are on vacation so can not get info right now. They usually head out to the mountains every other weekend or so for a day of climbing. So you will be able to find like minded individuals.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, there are rock climbing groups. There's a Facebook group that regularly organizes outdoor climbing activities. Also, just by regularlgy going to the indoor climbing walls would expose you to a lot of friendly people who also regularly attends such outdoor events.


----------



## Akkatha (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Comicsonic,

I'm in the same position as you, moving over in September and wondering whether to bring my rock shoes! I've only ever really done indoor bouldering though, which seems in short supply. Not too sure how well I'll deal without my twice weekly fix!

I've always fancied getting into trad or sport climbing though, so if you fancy meeting up and spending a couple of hours going through the rigging and ropes then that would be awesome. Send me a PM if you're game!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

I want to join you people in your rockclimbing ventures although a new one with no previous experience of rock climbing.

Please guide how to join .

Thanks.


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I want to join you people in your rockclimbing ventures although a new one with no previous experience of rock climbing.
> 
> Please guide how to join .
> 
> Thanks.


Always happy to welcome a new climber to the fold, we should arrange a meet at the climbing wall when we're all there and climb some routes.

I'll drop a line when I'm there.

Will.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> Always happy to welcome a new climber to the fold, we should arrange a meet at the climbing wall when we're all there and climb some routes.
> 
> I'll drop a line when I'm there.
> 
> Will.


Thanks for always welcoming newclimbers!

Looking forward to meet you people!

Thanks.

Hassan


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I've tried the indoor wall, the one near WTC and its a good one for beginners( that would be me)...But I know some people who do outdoor ones too...

You probably need to buzz us when you are here so we can all meet and arrange one session of climbing,in or out door....:juggle:


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

shinny_girl said:


> I've tried the indoor wall, the one near WTC and its a good one for beginners( that would be me)...But I know some people who do outdoor ones too...
> 
> You probably need to buzz us when you are here so we can all meet and arrange one session of climbing,in or out door....:juggle:


Hey there,

Well I finally made it to Dubai and am keen to get climbing as I've just been working and drinking so far and need to get some exercise.

Where do you usually climb? I haven't tried any of the places yet so not really sure where to go.

I'm haven't climbed since October so will probably need to start gently. Do you know if there are any bouldering facilities around anyway?


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Here at Wafi in the gym/spa we have the biggest indoor climbing wall in the city.. come check it out


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

AB-Fit said:


> Here at Wafi in the gym/spa we have the biggest indoor climbing wall in the city.. come check it out


Hey Ab-fit

Can you buy / hire gear there? I have my own harness, climbing shoes etc but I have a colleague who wants to give climbing a go but she doesn't have any gear

I could also do with buying a chalk bag and chalk balls, for obvious reasons I didn't want to bring a small bag coated in white powder through customs in my suitcase.

Cheers,

Edit: Forgot to ask - am I right in thinking Monday / Tuesday are public climbing days or is it available any time . I have a gym in my apartment block so only really want to climb.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

comicsonic said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Well I finally made it to Dubai and am keen to get climbing as I've just been working and drinking so far and need to get some exercise.
> 
> ...



Havent climbed for over a year...i can imagine i wont be spiderman on the wall...
i've done on THE WALL behind world trade center....there is one in madinat jumeiral for same price....looked liked a good one...we can try that...my first session though would be warm up only layball:layball:


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

shinny_girl said:


> Havent climbed for over a year...i can imagine i wont be spiderman on the wall...
> i've done on THE WALL behind world trade center....there is one in madinat jumeiral for same price....looked liked a good one...we can try that...my first session though would be warm up only layball:layball:


I went to Wafi tonight for a bouldering session and I was terrible. It's amazing what a few months off does to you.

Madinat sounds good, I didn't realize there was one there. If you fancy a session maybe later in the week - maybe Wednesday or Thursday early evening (before the inevitable drinking gets underway...) or next week (any day other than Monday) I'd be up for it. Drop me a PM if you like and we can hook up.


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

haven't been climbing in about 3 years... planning to bring all of my gear over next month and attempt to start back. Had a not quite successful shoulder surgery about 3.1 years ago...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

GreyGT-C said:


> haven't been climbing in about 3 years... planning to bring all of my gear over next month and attempt to start back. Had a not quite successful shoulder surgery about 3.1 years ago...



will you join us this weekend just to watch?:juggle:


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

shinny_girl said:


> will you join us this weekend just to watch?:juggle:


absolutely, which day and where are we going?


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

GreyGT-C said:


> absolutely, which day and where are we going?


Thursday evening at Madinat. Feel free to join us - we're both out of practice so unlikely to be doing anything too tricky I suspect.


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

GreyGT-C said:


> absolutely, which day and where are we going?


I private message you.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Im a newbie ..... any place for newbies for climbing ,eh ???


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm an intermediate beginner, WAFI is great for my needs, a lot of fun.

They have walls for everyone from 1 step off the mat to a large overhang which looks very difficult! You keep going get better and move on to a more advanced wall


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> Im a newbie ..... any place for newbies for climbing ,eh ???



Sure, we're meeting at Barzar in Madinat at 7:30PM if you want to join us.


----------



## Mvillis (May 28, 2012)

Hey guys

I moved out here a month ago now and I'm itching to get back climbing!
I'm a qualified rock climbing instructor (SPA), but I don't really know where to climb. I also realize that it's getting a little too hot now to be going outdoors! 
Does anyone have any recommendations on where I climb? Before I can out I was climbing around an F7a bit that's probably more like a F6b now!

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mvillis said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I moved out here a month ago now and I'm itching to get back climbing!
> I'm a qualified rock climbing instructor (SPA), but I don't really know where to climb. I also realize that it's getting a little too hot now to be going outdoors!
> ...


A friend of mine goes to Ras Al Khaimah almost every weekend. You could look into that but it is getting a little hot now.


----------

